# 1" per week guideline even in spring?



## tommydearest (9 mo ago)

We've had about 1/2" of water in the last week, all of it 5 days ago. The ET rate shows that all of that would've been used up by now. I almost never water in the spring, but I'm pretty new to really caring for my own yard.

Is it still recommended to stick to the 1" a week guideline? It's been cool for a few days, but was in the 90's last week. If this was the summertime, I'd definitely be watering.

Anyway, should I go out tomorrow morning and put down at least 1/2 inch? Storms are possible this week, but you never know.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

1" is a good guideline, but humidity, wind, and sunshine all play into it. If you have a lot of wind on a day with low humidity, you are going to be doing some serious drying out even if it's only 72 degrees.


----------



## tommydearest (9 mo ago)

Grizzly Adam said:


> 1" is a good guideline, but humidity, wind, and sunshine all play into it. If you have a lot of wind on a day with low humidity, you are going to be doing some serious drying out even if it's only 72 degrees.


Right. I'm going by the ET0 shown here: https://digital.weather.gov/mobile/index.php. This is from the irrigation guide. It's 1.2 for the last week and has been around .2 for the last few days. If we got .5" last Wednesday, wouldn't those ET0 levels pretty much mean that it's dry and I should water?

I'm just not used to watering in the spring and wasn't sure if the season made a difference as far as using those ET0 numbers and watering amounts.

So, pretty much if I'd be watering with these ET0 numbers and area rainfall in the summer, I should also be doing it in the spring?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

That is my understanding.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Evapotranspiration calculations are an estimate. Crop coefficient tends to vary depending on the time of year.

You can water now if you want. If the grass isn't showing any stress, then you can wait - especially if it is going to rain in the next 1-2 days.


----------

